
Business Insider: “You're going to regret ditching cable in 5 years...” - csydas
http://www.businessinsider.com/regret-ditching-cable-in-5-years-according-to-analysts-2015-12
======
daviross
_go back to the big bundle which costs them $0.25 per viewer hour and gives
them 300 channels to choose from at any time_ <\- This seems like such a weird
and creepy unit of measurement. Is that really how they see their product?
Indistinguishable _viewer-hours_ where it doesn't matter what's on so long as
something's always playing?

My guess is, if this sort of "We're going to squeeze viewers" extraction
happens, it'll lead to more people just not watching TV at all, rather than
paying more and reminiscing about the good-ol'-days.

------
static_noise
What a bunch of nonspecific unfounded hogwash used for fearmongering.

------
echlebek
I'm 32 years old. I haven't ever had a cable subscription or equivalent.

I grew up in rural Canada. We had two channels (broadcast) because cable
companies wouldn't service our area.

Once I moved out, I could barely afford to buy beer, let alone a cable
package. With the internet providing endless amusement, it was a pretty easy
choice: the beer won.

Today, I have a netflix account. The cable company is still getting their
pound of flesh from me; my internet costs $80 a month. Oh how I miss the days
of living downtown, where I could get cheap fibre...

I don't know why anyone would give a damn about having cable TV. It provides
very little value for a very high price.

------
2close4comfort
Well I will cry myself to sleep on the big pile of money that I have saved by
dumping cable...

------
lancefisher
I totally will not. I have it now because my wife likes it, but I can't stand
commercials in the shows. I'd much rather buy episodes from iTunes or anything
really. Cable without ads, I'd pay for that.

------
bediger4000
I won't. I live in a Comcast monopoly area. "No cable" means "no dealing with
Comcast". Lack of aggravation is a feature of cable cutting!

------
tkjef
i just got cable after 5 years of just netflix, amazon prime & hulu. thought
I'd never go back.

But it's nice having random channels to flip through and find something.

In the end, I've found that I like the additional viewing options and it's now
my go to for immediate random watching.

Too often with netflix, amazon prime & hulu it was a pain to figure out what
to watch.

However, I only got cable again after getting a better job. No better job,
cable would be gone.

